#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  Can anyone tell me what this means?

## WindInTheWings

My husband and I are about to purchase our first house. In the basement there are symbols written in a half circle, blocking in the corner of the basement where the fuse box is. I have searched the internet high and low without finding any information on what this could say. If it means something good, then fantastic.. but would like it taken care if it is negative or if whatever it says is ill intended. Please help us put our minds at ease!

Thank You!!

*attached are the pictures (I apologize ahead of time for the poor quality as these were taken with my cellphone, this is my first time ever on a forum- so they may not even show up with this post. (fingers crossed, here it goes..)Floor 1.jpg

floor 2.jpg

Floor 4.jpg

Floor 3.jpg

----------


## Cartoon Character

Hmmmm...well, that is interesting, isn't it? You found it in the basement by the fuse box in a half-circle? And when you said "blocking in", do you mean that part of the basement is inaccessible without going through it? The pictures are pretty clear when you increase their size, but whatever they are, it's out of my area. They look to me like a lot of things I've seen before, but don't have a clue as to what they mean. I'm sure that someone else on the forum can help you though.

----------


## Astral Eye

They would appear to be symbols of protection or binding. It could be that the user either

* Summoned spirits in that part of the basement and stopped them getting into the house

* was protecting something in the basement from spirits

* was binding someting in the basement

----------


## Cartoon Character

That's pretty much what I was thinking too, Astral Eye. Something evocative, protective, or whatever. But as to what the symbols actually mean and their actual purpose, well...yeah. Like I said.

----------


## Cartoon Character

> were you always living in that house? looks like scribble of letters a workman might have written, or just gibberish a child or anyone could have done. all houses or places have spirits that can travel at will, or a ghost that is haunting. however i do not recognize the writing as anything trying to protect from any thing malevolent, i felt absolutely nothing when i enlarged the pictures. i would not worry about it.


I think they are interested in buying the house, and that's why I was wondering about the fuse box and the location too. Maybe a workman or some other more "mundane" explanation. Then again, most things look like gibberish to me, and I have been in basements where people have conducted "rituals" using said gibberish. Which mostly amounts to a lot of "Nothing's happening. You said this would work" sort of talk. Either way, I'd say you're right.

----------


## WindInTheWings

Thank you everyone for your responses. I really appreciate you all taking time to look at my pictures. You have put our hearts at ease. My only concern with it all is I didn't want to put my toddler at risk at being exposed to something malicious. @Ghost of Shaolin, it is written so you have to cross it to get to that corner. It's approx 5 1/2 to 6ft in total length. Is it a big deal to have these removed/painted over/sand blasted? Or just let it be and hope it's to protect us in the home?

----------


## Zail Tam

Well. I just looked at the images and found something amusing to myself. That is that one of the symbols looks remarkably like a sigil i made three days ago.
Just a random coincidence I'm sure.

However as to what the symbols could be is possibly just a general ward for the house. I find the placing wards below ground level (preferably re-buried afterwards) works well for me.

----------


## Peace Rain

I think its what Astral Eye said. There could have been people of that kind that lived in the house before. Who knows?

----------


## Cartoon Character

> Thank you everyone for your responses. I really appreciate you all taking time to look at my pictures. You have put our hearts at ease. My only concern with it all is I didn't want to put my toddler at risk at being exposed to something malicious. @Ghost of Shaolin, it is written so you have to cross it to get to that corner. It's approx 5 1/2 to 6ft in total length. Is it a big deal to have these removed/painted over/sand blasted? Or just let it be and hope it's to protect us in the home?


Yes. I was wondering how close it was in relation to the fuse box, piping, electrical stuff or any other such things. I'd say do what you want with it regarding its removal or covering.

----------


## Astral Eye

Thank you Rain  :Big Grin:

----------


## zero

they could be alchemy symbols though i don't recognize any of them, or they could be a home brew script. my opinion is that it is either home brew or scribbles.

----------


## DeclaredInsane

> My husband and I are about to purchase our first house. In the basement there are symbols written in a half circle, blocking in the corner of the basement where the fuse box is. I have searched the internet high and low without finding any information on what this could say. If it means something good, then fantastic.. but would like it taken care if it is negative or if whatever it says is ill intended. Please help us put our minds at ease!
> 
> Thank You!!
> 
> *attached are the pictures (I apologize ahead of time for the poor quality as these were taken with my cellphone, this is my first time ever on a forum- so they may not even show up with this post. (fingers crossed, here it goes..)Attachment 60
> 
> Attachment 61
> 
> Attachment 62
> ...


Those don't look like scribbles. Notice that some of the characters are repeated. Your best bet is to do some research and look at languages, start with the occult and if you don't find anything try human languages. Might just be that the person who did this is from a different country where the native tongue isn't very common to the rest of the world. 

My opinion is that these are personal sigils. I've done a few of these and mine look similar though it's usually very personalized so they differ. A sigil is created by taken a sentence of desired and transforming it into a type of symbol and then forgetting the meaning so that it can be planted into the subconscious. 

Whichever way you probably want to get rid of it. Don't physically remove it, you'll need someone who knows how cleanse the energies.

----------

